# NGD: IBANEZ EW50QME - NT



## josefh (Jul 25, 2012)

So here is my new guitar!This guitar is fucking amazing for the price!




DSCN0708 por Josefh Fernandez, en Flickr

Pics:Ibanez ew50qme - nt - a set on Flickr


A video of the unboxing


----------



## Quitty (Jul 25, 2012)

Am i the only one who thinks Ibanez just picked a naming convention to make it read like 'awesome' at first glance?..

The top is gorgeous, man.


----------



## josefh (Jul 25, 2012)

The top looks even better in person! The pics doesn´t do any justice to this guitar.

I was very surprised about the quality when i first picked this guitar, in my opinion it has so much better quality than the electrics in this price range of Ibanez guitars


----------



## josefh (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## WesleyG (Mar 20, 2013)

Holy crap. Haven't heard Emily in about 15 years.


----------



## josefh (Mar 21, 2013)

Honestly i hate From first to last, i mean, don´t hate them but this song is really good in my opinion..


----------

